# Lampe Dunk



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey guys, would you believe it? While hanging out in MSG's Knick Forum message board I came across a link that took me me to a poor quality of Lampe actually DUNKING the BASKETBALL. Unbelieveable, nut true. I'm going to try to post the link here, but with my limited computer skills I might not so I'll tell you where to go to find it on your own...http://www.pzkosz.pl/v/wideogaleria/2003/walbrzych/4/pol02.mpg not even this just go here to find the link... MSG Network Forums RE: Lame game results...th e link is coourtesy of Gohancubed which tells me he is a Dragonball Z fan and can't be half bad....IT's cool to know he can dunk the ball, it wasn't spectacular, but it was there....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Hey guys, would you believe it? While hanging out in MSG's Knick Forum message board I came across a link that took me me to a poor quality of Lampe actually DUNKING the BASKETBALL. Unbelieveable, nut true. I'm going to try to post the link here, but with my limited computer skills I might not so I'll tell you where to go to find it on your own...http://www.pzkosz.pl/v/wideogaleria/2003/walbrzych/4/pol02.mpg not even this just go here to find the link... MSG Network Forums RE: Lame game results...th e link is coourtesy of Gohancubed which tells me he is a Dragonball Z fan and can't be half bad....IT's cool to know he can dunk the ball, it wasn't spectacular, but it was there....



FYI, you'll need Apple's quicktime to view this.

Tap: you sure this is lampe, he looks a lot lighter than he did in summer league, is this before he got drafted.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It's him, I can see the tape on his ear.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Lampe Dunk*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy with no.14 is Lampe. The clip is from today's game. Poland(in red) played against Serbia and Montenegro(white) at European Championship for Young Men 2004(U 20).

Some Lampe's photos from this game:


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

And there are some photos from yesterday game(vs Estonia)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dont want to sound mean, but man Lampes an ugly guy.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, Lampe ain't gonna win any beauty contests, but he is the prettiest thing I've seen on the Knicks for a while now. I came across a scary thought...imagine everyone's favorite GM Mr. Layden using Lampe for trade bait to bring Raef Lafrentz to NY? Hey, I didn't come up with the idea, but it sent a chill down my spine just thinking it. We can't say it's impossible, because you can't put anything past Layden, we don't know what this guy is thinking. He would do anything to 'improve' the team, by trading our future for an 8th seed in the playoffs this coming season...what do you guys think?


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*good video*

HEy Tapseer, nice dunk , he can jump!


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

He can jump...jiminy cricket...he can jump!


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I like the energy he brings to the court, i think he can get The Garden jumping. Maybe replace some of the engery that will be missing from Spree and even Camby.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

He looks like someone you'd see on Jerry Springer.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Yea he needs to see a dermatologist or somthing. Is he wearing the T Mac 2's?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> Yea he needs to see a dermatologist or somthing. Is he wearing the T Mac 2's?


yea and dirk needs a stylist but who cares


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Does anyone have any stats from those games??


----------



## djsunyc (Aug 14, 2003)

anybody else hear the "we want lam-pe" chant after kvh misses his first 2 jumpers?


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>djsunyc</b>!
> anybody else hear the "we want lam-pe" chant after kvh misses his first 2 jumpers?


<b>DEFINATELY!!!!!</b>


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

the garden folks at the draft love him

and the press is doing a good job building him up


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>djsunyc</b>!
> anybody else hear the "we want lam-pe" chant after kvh misses his first 2 jumpers?



That is just awesome!!!




BTW why are you guys so concerned about player's looks?


Would you like lampe better if he was " hotter" or more " dreamy'?
:heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------

